
California cancels high-speed train between LA and SF - danans
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/feb/12/california-high-speed-rail-la-san-francisco-cancelled
======
grzm
Current discussion (179 points, over 300 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19147480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19147480)

------
KorematsuFred
This news comes as a joy to me. Also I am unable to see the point of train
from Merced to Bakersfield for such an enormous cost. Is it meant for cows ?

All this money can actually go building better roads and other transportation
systems into bay area so rent prices can be reduced.

~~~
pizzetta
With 77 Billion they could have:

-Built better transit to North Bay.

-Built/Complete Bart circuit around the Bay Area.

-Built HSR to reach exurbs of Gilroy (S), Tracy (E), and Napa (N).

That would have given breathability to the bay area.

~~~
wutbrodo
The barriers to these things isn't funding, it's that certain stakeholders
don't want them. The North Bay in particular (taken as a collective entity) is
huge on convincing themselves that they're entitled to the benefits of
cooperative society but don't have any responsibilities to one in turn.

